# New WEBSITE please take a look!



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I/we welcome your constructive feedback. websites are all about the user so if something is not helpful let us know.

I for one look forward to getting my RecreTec gear since from all I have heard/seen this stuff is bomber.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice Gear, Nice clean site... glad to not see a bunch of flashy gimmick pics. maybe some pics of the gear on the river and as backgrounds etc. That captins box looks like it could make a sweet groover w/ some mods. 
I'm happy to volunteer as a photographer / product tester...


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Very clean and to the point! I agree with LSB. Too many sites rely on Flash extravaganzas that are bandwidth pigs. You have a site that presents the products well, and won't cause dial-up users (yes, they still exist!) to wait forever for the pages to load. 

The product shots are well-lit and nicely executed, but again I agree with LSB: more on-the-river shots would be helpful. Also, I would toss in some close-up detail shots of the the boxes and frames such as you have of the Thole Pins. Websites evolve, and you've got an outstanding starting place.

Mania - can you PM me links to some other sites you've built?


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

My comment was the same as Steve's. It would be nice to click on the product photos to get a close up or more detailed photo. Is Andy going to sign up to offer these products?

Mania also recently finished www.durangojoes.com nice job!


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

Good looking stuff... looks to be well built, simple, and tough. Very nice simple interface with no bells/whistles. Good work!

I'm sure there are other things coming, with specs on different models/sizes of frames. I agree about the "action shots."

I don't mean to pry (so feel free to tell me to shut the hell up if I am), but I noticed the old style of "Recretec" frame is still for sale at cascade outfitters under a different name/slightly different look. Must have been a parting of ways? You kept the name, they kept the aluminum design kind of thing?

And by the way, are you just going to focus on steel frames, not necessarily aluminum? By the look of the boxes, you damn sure know your way around an arc welder.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

rivermanryan said:


> My comment was the same as Steve's. It would be nice to click on the product photos to get a close up or more detailed photo. Is Andy going to sign up to offer these products?
> 
> Mania also recently finished www.durangojoes.com nice job!


Ditto, have the pic click do a bigger, detailed image and for the other comment, nice and clean and very quick.


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

It's clean, fast, easy to navigate. 5 stars.

I would agree that an enlarged view of the products would be great.

My one suggestion would be a photo journal of a start to finish manufacture of a product (without giving away trade secrets). People like to see how things are made, attention to detail, ect. 

Very nice site. Kudos.


----------

